# Οι Πλαγκτές και ο πολύπλαγκτος



## nickel (Apr 16, 2017)

O Οδυσσέας είναι ο τέλειος παραλληλισμός για τον Αλέκση: Και οι δυο άλωσαν με τέχνασμα κάτι, για να φέρουν την καταστροφή. Ο Οδυσσέας, μόλις είδε πως τέλειωσαν τα πσέματα κι έπρεπε να γυρίσει σπίτι, και καλά «χάθηκε» μέσα στη Μεσόγειο και ~αρμένιζε για δέκα χρόνια επειδή ντεμέκ τον κοντράριζαν οι θε(σμ)οί, προσπαθώντας αφενός να πάει όσο πιο πίσω γινόταν τ’ αναπόφευκτο και αφετέρου να περάσει καλά χωρίς τις ευθύνες του συζύγου, βασιλιά κλπ — ωστόσο το αφήγημα της ανεύθυνης βόλτας του έγινε εμβληματικό κι εκείνος ήρωας απ’ το πουθενά.

Το ξέσπασμα αυτό το βρήκα στο Facebook και προκλήθηκε από την προαναστάσιμη δήλωση του πρωθυπουργού στην Κέρκυρα:

Με αφορμή την επίσκεψή του στο νησί των Φαιάκων, ο κ. Τσίπρας αναφέρθηκε στο δίδαγμα του Ομήρου ότι για να ξεπεράσουμε τις δυσκολίες και να φτάσουμε στην Ιθάκη δεν χρειάζεται μόνο δύναμη αλλά χρειάζεται και μυαλό:

«Ας διδαχθούμε από τον πολυμήχανο Οδυσσέα, να κλείσουμε τα αυτιά μας στις Σειρήνες, και να ξεπεράσουμε και τις τελευταίες συμπληγάδες. Είναι ίσως συμβολικό ότι το νησί των Φαιάκων ήταν η τελευταία στάση πριν την Ιθάκη. Αρκεί να το πιστέψουμε ότι υπάρχει Ιθάκη και θα φτάσουμε σύντομα.»
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500139467​
Επισήμανα ότι στην Οδύσσεια δεν έχουμε Συμπληγάδες. Έχουμε τις Πλαγκτές. Ο Ιάσονας και οι Αργοναύτες στην επιστροφή από την Κολχίδα, λέει η Οδύσσεια (12:60-70), πέρασαν τις Πλαγκτές με τη βοήθεια της Ήρας. Ο Οδυσσέας προτίμησε να πάει από εκεί που ήταν η Σκύλλα και η Χάρυβδη. Ούτε Συμπληγάδες πέρασε ούτε Πλαγκτές ο πολύπλαγκτος. Ο πρωθυπουργός μπορεί να έχει καλή σχέση με τη σύγχρονη μυθολογία, όχι όμως με την παλιά.




ἔνθεν μὲν γὰρ πέτραι ἐπηρεφέες, προτὶ δ' αὐτὰς 60
κῦμα μέγα ῥοχθεῖ κυανώπιδος Ἀμφιτρίτης•
Πλαγκτὰς δή τοι τάς γε θεοὶ μάκαρες καλέουσι.
τῇ μέν τ' οὐδὲ ποτητὰ παρέρχεται οὐδὲ πέλειαι
τρήρωνες, ταί τ' ἀμβροσίην Διὶ πατρὶ φέρουσιν,
ἀλλά τε καὶ τῶν αἰὲν ἀφαιρεῖται λὶς πέτρη•
ἀλλ' ἄλλην ἐνίησι πατὴρ ἐναρίθμιον εἶναι.
τῇ δ' οὔ πώ τις νηῦς φύγεν ἀνδρῶν, ἥ τις ἵκηται,
ἀλλά θ' ὁμοῦ πίνακάς τε νεῶν καὶ σώματα φωτῶν
κύμαθ' ἁλὸς φορέουσι πυρός τ' ὀλοοῖο θύελλαι.
οἴη δὴ κείνῃ γε παρέπλω ποντοπόρος νηῦς 70
Ἀργὼ πᾶσι μέλουσα, παρ' Αἰήταο πλέουσα•
καί νύ κε τὴν ἔνθ' ὦκα βάλεν μεγάλας ποτὶ πέτρας,
ἀλλ' Ἥρη παρέπεμψεν, ἐπεὶ φίλος ἦεν Ἰήσων.
https://el.wikisource.org/wiki/Οδύσσεια/μ

On the one hand there are some overhanging rocks against which the seething deep waves of Amphitrite beat with terrific fury; the blessed gods call these rocks the Wanderers. Here not even a bird may pass, no, not even the timid doves that bring ambrosia to Father Zeus, but the sheer rock always carries off one of them, and Father Zeus has to send another to make up their number; no ship that ever yet came to these rocks has got away again, but the waves and whirlwinds of fire are freighted with wreckage and with the bodies of dead men. The only vessel that ever sailed and got through, was the famous Argo on her way from the house of Aietes, and she too would have gone against these great rocks, only that Hera piloted her past them for the love she bore to Jason.
http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/text?doc=Perseus:text:1999.01.0218:book=12:card=2
​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 16, 2017)

Επίσης, ο Οδυσσέας ξεκίνησε με όλον τον στόλο του βασιλείου και το άνθος της νεολαίας του και γύρισε μόνος του. Ο ίδιος βέβαια τη σκαπούλαρε, αλλά συνολικά δεν τον λες και επιτυχημένο ηγέτη για ομαδικές προσπάθειες.

Και ποια ήταν η πρώτη του δουλειά μόλις έφτασε; Μα να εξοντώσει καμιά εκατοσταριά επενδυτές που ξημεροβραδιάζονταν προσπαθώντας να ξεπεράσουν την πηνελόπεια γραφειοκρατία...

Πάσχα 2017. Καλές γιορτές σε όλες και σε όλους.


----------

